# Best pasty in Penzance?



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

Going to be in Penzance later in the week... where's the best place to get a nice big pasty?
I'm already craving them


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2007)

Lavenders


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't do it Biddly


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

Lavenders? Eat a pasty? Got to Penzance?


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Lavenders? Eat a pasty? Got to Penzance?


Don't eat a pasty.
They're nasty.

I might go so far as say don't go to penzance but that's a whole other thread  What you coming down here for?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehehe.. sorry, you're not going to sway me on that one - I want a pasty 
Just passing through Penzance... cheeky weekend away - have been many a time, but quite a while back, always stayed in Marazion though.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 19, 2007)

Passing through Penzance! Where are you heading, the middle of the Atlantic?


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2007)

I made the mistake of eating one a couple of weeks back becasue it was offerred and it was going to be nearly midnight by the time I got home for my tea. I haven't yet recovered from the massive bout of pasty induced indigestion. You must have a cast iron constitution  I'll see if I can organise some nice weather for you 

Marazion? They're proper rough there


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

You's getting me worried now madz... maybe I'll have a small pasty


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 19, 2007)

Proper pasties are proper tastsy.

Ignore the naysayers, they've just been ginstered.


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Proper pasties are proper tastsy.
> 
> Ignore the naysayers, they've just been ginstered.


Ginstered? How very dare you  

I don't like pies either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Passing through Penzance! Where are you heading, the middle of the Atlantic?


No... a few miles outside of Penzance


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I don't like pies either.


Ahhhh... the truth comes out now 
I love a pie, me


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ahhhh... the truth comes out now
> I love a pie, me


Life's a bitch - fat as fuck and cant stand pies 
How unfair is that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2007)

There are better things than pies though... sausages, cakes, rum.... 

*looks at own belly*


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know about Penzance, but the Redruth / Camborne area has the best pasties I've tried anywhere (especially the bakery at Portreath on the coast). Mind you, I'm going back ten or more years but I'd be surprised if it's changed much.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> Mind you, I'm going back ten or more years but I'd be surprised if it's changed much.


I think you'd struggle to find anywhere in Cornwall that hasn't become almost unrecognisable from ten years ago


----------



## cesare (Mar 20, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Going to be in Penzance later in the week... where's the best place to get a nice big pasty?
> I'm already craving them



Lucky you! Have a great time


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 20, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think you'd struggle to find anywhere in Cornwall that hasn't become almost unrecognisable from ten years ago



Try the china clay area (north of St. Austell). I went to a funeral there a couple of years back in a village that hadn't changed much in 30 years. Some of it's changed, but not all. You can still get a decent pasty there too, as I discovered at the wake after the service.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> Try the china clay area (north of St. Austell). I went to a funeral there a couple of years back in a village that hadn't changed much in 30 years. Some of it's changed, but not all. You can still get a decent pasty there too, as I discovered at the wake after the service.


The area that's had the Eden Project bring untold traffic through it? Doubtless there are odd villages that look unchanged but there'll be something that's inherently changed beyond redemption.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 20, 2007)

the 80 lavender pasties I see a month are pretty kewl...no indegestion here...but then i rarely eat other meats or pastry at any other times so maybes my diet is more fibre based and gives me good digestion.

Pretty much all the raditional looking pasty shops in Pz are supplied by Lavenders.
As are all the different varieties of pasty you get from them also.

Personally I use the Shop_Deli up at Alverton to take home and then heat through...but if I want one on the hoof hot and tasty I get them from the station Lavenders Cafe.

And all that being said then can vary...dpeneding on the chef_pastie maker_baker...just like buying freshly roasted coffee beans.

I recommend Lavenders simply coz they are the less greasey & allround most satisfying of a gurt variety of types you'll get down here which are not.

In other parts of Cornwall there are different and better or worse pasties...personally my very very VERY favourite are made by a retired school teacher called Elizabeth, who sells them on her kitchen doorstep in Coverack...also the Pentillie Pastie Co. up around Saltash are delish.

The ones at Trago Mills WILL kill you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers - will give Lavenders a go


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 20, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Cheers - will give Lavenders a go



Nah...get one from every single shop and do a survey...you know you want to!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2007)

don't put ideas in my head!


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 20, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> The area that's had the Eden Project bring untold traffic through it? Doubtless there are odd villages that look unchanged but there'll be something that's inherently changed beyond redemption.



Good point. My recollection is that house prices have certainly changed, even if the villages haven't . In the early 90's I used to work very near the area Eden was set up (St. Blazey, about three miles east of St. Austell), and I never could have imagined it would one day be the site of a world-famous tourist attraction.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> Good point. My recollection is that house prices have certainly changed, even if the villages haven't . In the early 90's I used to work very near the area Eden was set up (St. Blazey, about three miles east of St. Austell), and I never could have imagined it would one day be the site of a world-famous tourist attraction.


As you'll probably know a large amount of villages now have so few of the indigenous population living there (due to house prices) that they're virtually ghosts villages out of season. There's a blog detailing empty second homes which are 'available' for squatting and I have to say I fully support it 

The new roads up in North Cornwall are soooo deppressing


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 20, 2007)

> Marazion? They're proper rough there


I'll not be goaded


----------



## wrysmile (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooooh - pasties, they're what makes this country great. Not the beef/lamb kind though, veg, cheese and bazil... I like chicken and veg too. The bigger the better.... mmmmm....mmmm.....mmmmm


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 22, 2007)

Philps. They're niec. In Hayle and marazion though not penzance. Lavenders are shite.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 25, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> As you'll probably know a large amount of villages now have so few of the indigenous population living there (due to house prices) that they're virtually ghosts villages out of season.



I know, trouble is most of the politicians have second homes so they're not going to do anything about it. Matthew Taylor (MP  for St. Austell)'s spoken out about it though.




			
				madzone said:
			
		

> There's a blog detailing empty second homes which are 'available' for squatting and I have to say I fully support it



I wish life were that simple. I sold my gran's house in 1994 to a local girl (who did it up off her own bat) and for £1500 less than I could have got if I'd sold it to someone from Southampton for use as a second home. The last I heard, she'd bought another house in a nearby village and was doing it up to let out as a second home.

Look, it takes two to make a house sale - the buyer and the vendor, who is often willing to accept more money than they would have got if they sell to an up-countryer (when you live in Cornwall, everywhere else is "up country").

I'd turn a blind eye to that blog, I wouldn't either support it nor seek to suppress it.




			
				madzone said:
			
		

> The new roads up in North Cornwall are soooo depressing



I've not seen many in North Cornwall, but I must say I hate the road bypassing Penryn near Falmouth - it looks like it's been gouged out of the landscape with a digger. "Highway construction" at its crassest.


----------



## madzone (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree - it definitely takes two to tango and the local population are definitnely just as guilty as the folk buying the second homes. I hope there's enough noise about it that people will start thinking twice. 

The new roads are massive - the new Gateway To Cornwall  accross Gosmoor


----------



## Groucho (Mar 25, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> cakes,



 yep


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 25, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I agree - it definitely takes two to tango and the local population are definitnely just as guilty as the folk buying the second homes. I hope there's enough noise about it that people will start thinking twice.
> 
> The new roads are massive - the new Gateway To Cornwall accross Gosmoor



Haven't seen this, but I take your word for it. Pity, Goss Moor is/was a site of 
special scientific interest and great ecological significance owing to the wildlife found there.

http://www.foecornwall.org/goss-moor.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2007)

Went to Philps in the end.... bloody massive pasties - yum!


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2007)

the best pasties are from the bakery at portreath


----------



## madzone (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, I have to admit that if I ever find myself in a position of having to eat one of the Satans scabs I'll try to make it  Philps one.


----------

